# more pics of when it came from Germany



## amars69 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

I see a photo of my car in there?


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (URQ)*

and the other two are off of Martin Pajak's website... unless thats whos car he landed up with.


----------



## amars69 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yup, that is Martins x-car which I bought in November. I'll be putting it on sale next week. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (amars69)*

Its too bad I live in the US where customs enforces ridiculous auto importation rules with excessive man power while they should be worrying about our "other" border problems.







Otherwise I would seriously consider buying it. Depending on the build date, if you wait 2-3 years I can legally import it.


----------



## amars69 (Jul 9, 2007)

and I apologise..dont know how the pic of ur car ended up in my profile.


----------



## amars69 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm just listed it in the Auto Trader for this thursday. If it doesnt sell, then im not going to sell it...perhaps in a couple of years it can be urs. I know Martin also called me a while back and expressed interest in buying it back.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (amars69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amars69* »_and I apologise..dont know how the pic of ur car ended up in my profile.

Thats OK good luck on your sale! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (URQ)*

When the car came from overseas to Canada, it still had the 10v, (with a funky looking crinkle coat valve cover)Martin conducted the swap to the 20v himself.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

sunofabitch


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (amars69)*

You are killing me... I miss that car so much!
I haven't been able to get my head above water yet after buying the house (should have kept the car and lived in that








Otherwise I would be knocking at your door already.


----------

